# Panic button - 1Dx



## Quasimodo (Feb 10, 2013)

While I was taking a walk the other day I met a guy with two 1Dx, lenses and wireless transfer thing. I stopped and chatted with him and learned that he works for one of these news agencies. After talking for a while he mentions that he has programmed a panic button on his 1Dx, a button that is preset with aperture 8 (I think), ISO 6400, and shutter speed of 1/500?.. Not sure if I recall the settings correctly, but he told me that rather being stuck/or forgetting that he was in a meny, when he HAD to get the shot, he could just push this button and be certain to get the shot. I also believe that it was programmed for 12 frames per second. 

A smart idea in my opinion. 

Anyone heard about this kind of programming?


----------



## charlesa (Feb 10, 2013)

You can set any functions you want to one of three Custom Setups. I have one set for sports at 1/1000 and 12 fps, one set for long exposure work with bulb mode, mirror up and another set for street work. Any combination you want you can save and have available, and you can set each to one of the custom buttons.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 10, 2013)

charlesa said:


> You can set any functions you want to one of three Custom Setups. I have one set for sports at 1/1000 and 12 fps, one set for long exposure work with bulb mode, mirror up and another set for street work. Any combination you want you can save and have available, and you can set each to one of the custom buttons.



Pretty cool. Care to give the other settings?


----------



## charlesa (Feb 10, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> charlesa said:
> 
> 
> > You can set any functions you want to one of three Custom Setups. I have one set for sports at 1/1000 and 12 fps, one set for long exposure work with bulb mode, mirror up and another set for street work. Any combination you want you can save and have available, and you can set each to one of the custom buttons.
> ...



What other settings?


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 10, 2013)

charlesa said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > charlesa said:
> ...



ISO, aperture, or do you set these based on the situation. The way I understood this guy, he had all settings set prior, and by pushing a button (where I have the AF-ON on my cameras) and he immediately had all the settings ready. Of course I guess that one might have to change certain settings if the conditions of shooting are wastly different...


----------



## charlesa (Feb 10, 2013)

It depends on situation really, but for sports it would be shutter priority at 1/1000 with Auto ISO (yes I trust the 1DX up to 12800 with no issues), servo AF with 12 fps. Architectural would be 7 to 9 bracketed exposures, etc etc.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 10, 2013)

charlesa said:


> It depends on situation really, but for sports it would be shutter priority at 1/1000 with Auto ISO (yes I trust the 1DX up to 12800 with no issues), servo AF with 12 fps. Architectural would be 7 to 9 bracketed exposures, etc etc.



Thanks.


----------



## Faxon (Feb 10, 2013)

That camera is so sophisticated I am afraid if I bought one I would never be able to learn to use all of it's features. You just pointed out something that is not at all in the instruction book, or any reviews. It's so customizable, apparently, it becomes unique to every pro. I would probably buy one and then they would release the 40MB version for the same price, however. What then?


----------



## tpatana (Feb 10, 2013)

charlesa said:


> It depends on situation really, but for sports it would be shutter priority at 1/1000 with Auto ISO (yes I trust the 1DX up to 12800 with no issues), servo AF with 12 fps. Architectural would be 7 to 9 bracketed exposures, etc etc.



I wouldn't expect people needing panic-button for architectural situations, unless it's Howl's moving castle. Most buildings stay put long enough so you can set the camera as needed.

Sports and such, yes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 10, 2013)

He's talking about register/recall shooting function, see p.344 in your manual. 

I don't use that, personally. But...I do use the C# settings (I have a few C1-C3 'groups' of them, e.g., people, outdoors, etc., saved on an old CF card). I have the M.Fn button set to directly select the C# settings.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 10, 2013)

tpatana said:


> charlesa said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on situation really, but for sports it would be shutter priority at 1/1000 with Auto ISO (yes I trust the 1DX up to 12800 with no issues), servo AF with 12 fps. Architectural would be 7 to 9 bracketed exposures, etc etc.
> ...



It's only a model...


----------



## Viggo (Feb 13, 2013)

I have my camera normally in Av mode with a set shutter speed I don't want to go longer than, but I LOVE the recall function , I have set the AElock button to recall because I use af-on to start af operation so they're right next to each other. With normal Av I have my au servo set up to normal movement with no expansion etc, case 1. And on the ae lock button I have the camera set up for fast erratic motion with every setting, faster shutter , actually smaller shutter to give the af a bit more help, 4 expansion, customised case 6 etc. that way I can shoot EVERYTHING without taking the eye off my viewfinder, so all the things I had to change to switch between fast action and more
Normal movement in the menus I can now have active by moving my thumb 5 mm! Best thing ever! I also ha r one of the front custom buttons to switch to one shot when needed. It speeds up the shooting process from 3 minutes to a split second.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't be afraid of either the green square or P modes for emergencies. You'll get the shot, even if it's not as well executed as you might like.

If there's a particular type of emergency you often find yourself in that's better suited to some particular setup, then that's where the program modes come in. But just, "Elvis just stepped out of the flying saucer!" types of shots? Green square (or P on 1-series) all the way.

b&


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Don't be afraid of either the green square ... for emergencies. ... Green square (or P on 1-series) all the way.



I actually sort of miss the green square mode. Where it came in handy was when I wanted to hand my camera to someone else so I could get in the picture, without giving them a mini-lesson. Specifically, green square mode cancels out back-button AF, whereas P mode on the 1D X does not.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be afraid of either the green square ... for emergencies. ... Green square (or P on 1-series) all the way.
> ...



I've mentioned today in the thread for the review, but slap the Shorty McForty on an un-gripped 5D, put it in green square, turn on live view, and you can hand it to anybody and they'll know just what to do with it.

...of course, it doesn't prevent them from taking a waist-up landscape-orientation picture with your head centered in the frame, but....

b&


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 13, 2013)

It's actually one of the first advices I gave my wife when she got her 600D (rebel something.. 3). I have missed too many moments trying to get it right. She is an able photographer, but I started out by telling her that if something happens, switch to green and shoot, if more time, let's play


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 14, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Don't be afraid of either the green square or P modes for emergencies. You'll get the shot, even if it's not as well executed as you might like.



So that's what the green square is for.... I thought it was a special mode for taking pictures of cars... AUTO!


----------



## robbymack (Feb 14, 2013)

Ahh the green square, affectionately known around my house as "wife mode". Seriously though that's one draw back to the 1dx because you really just can't had it to some guy off the street to take a picture of you and the family. I'd probably get over it though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 14, 2013)

robbymack said:


> Seriously though that's one draw back to the 1dx because you really just can't had it to some guy off the street to take a picture of you and the family. I'd probably get over it though.



I have...


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 14, 2013)

You'd seriously hand over $6k of camera plus lens to a random guy on the street?


----------



## tpatana (Feb 14, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> You'd seriously hand over $6k of camera plus lens to a random guy on the street?



At least check he don't look like sprinter body build type, or wear running shoes


----------

